# Incessant calls from DRI



## SeattleAl (Jul 12, 2016)

I got multiple voice messages last week from my DRI "Owner Rep" about important changes to my timeshare program. What could possibly be so important that the same guy would call every day?

Is anyone else getting these, and does anyone know what this could possibly be about? I've got $5 that says this is just another ploy to attend an owner update so they can sell me something to protect me from Apollo Global.


----------



## artringwald (Jul 12, 2016)

I don't get calls from DRI, but I seem to get frequent calls from "vacation" companies that seem to know I own a timeshare. I'm guessing someone in DRI has been selling the phone lists.


----------



## SeattleAl (Jul 14, 2016)

The rep started calling my cellphone, so I took the call just to stop the calls.

They are holding one of those lunch/dinner sessions in a hotel about 20 miles from me. I declined.


----------



## arodrig161 (Jul 15, 2016)

*DRI calls*

I get those calls from DRI just prior  to a stay. I let my answering machine take the calls. I recently rescinded a contract from DRI. I know. From start to finish it took 22 days for my credit card to get reimbursed. And then the calls started again on my cell phone. Finally took the call and I was polite until the sale rep would not listen to me. He finally relented and the call ended cordially. I told him if I ever wanted to make a change, I know where to find them.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Jul 21, 2016)

When they call again, tell them to stop calling and make sure your # is on the No Call List. Some attorneys may be able to file a lawsuit if they continue, since the NCL is as effective as the BBB.


----------



## mj2vacation (Jul 28, 2016)

artringwald said:


> I don't get calls from DRI, but I seem to get frequent calls from "vacation" companies that seem to know I own a timeshare. I'm guessing someone in DRI has been selling the phone lists.



These are typically calls from timeshare rescue scams.  They get the info from public records.  While I am no defender of DRI, this one is not on them. It happens with all timeshare.


----------

